# fbe hollowform / C & C welcome!



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2016)

The second hollowform I've made from some fbe pieces I got off @Kevin a (good) while back. Not the second one I started, of course -- I have several jagged napkin rings and fancy jam chucks as reminders not to go too thin.

I added a collar of amboyna burl to this one; still debating whether to make a top & finial for it.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2016)

I think a top would a given....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2016)

I am in the it needs a finial camp too. Pretty piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I think a top would a given....





woodtickgreg said:


> I am in the it needs a finial camp too. Pretty piece.





ironman123 said:


> Nice Duncan.



Thanks 

Okay, I'll work on a top of some kind.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2016)

Good looking shape and turn Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

I also really like that shape Duncan. Not crazy about the amobyna with it but I am surely in the minority. I am non-committal on the finial without knowing the species first.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I also really like that shape Duncan. Not crazy about the amobyna with it but I am surely in the minority. I am non-committal on the finial without knowing the species first.


Thanks! Were I to make a finial, it would use another piece of the same amboyna for the "bottle-stopper", but I haven't thought what I'd use for a finial. Redheart/bloodwood maybe? Perhaps a piece of curly something dyed red?

You have more experience with FBE than anyone else I know -- do you have a recommendation for a complementary wood to use for accents? (I know you don't like walnut)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 28, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks! Were I to make a finial, it would use another piece of the same amboyna for the "bottle-stopper", but I haven't thought what I'd use for a finial. Redheart/bloodwood maybe? Perhaps a piece of curly something dyed red?
> 
> You have more experience with FBE than anyone else I know -- do you have a recommendation for a complementary wood to use for accents? (I know you don't like walnut)



I don't care for anything in the brown scale to go with anything in the red scale - not even tan & pink for example. BUT, there's exceptions to every rule right? If you aksed me if I would like black palm paired with it I'd probably have said "No. Yuck." But look . . .





Just grabbed that off google images do not know who turned it. I love that palm with the FBE, but I don't like the choice of the finial base, I think it should have been ebony to match the black in the palm because the base does not match anything and clashes with the cremes/whites of the FBE. For FBE I like to match with black or white or something way out there. I always wanted to try pernambuco with it. Bright orange with flame red is just crazy enough for my weird tastes, but I wouldn't know unless I did it. Bottom line is whatever your eye likes go with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 28, 2016)

I also think black goes with every thing:) Great job by the way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2016)

For red, perhaps Padauk. Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's one potential top & finial.

The top is made from the remainder of the amboyna that went into the collar; the finial was sold under the name "Burmese blackwood". I would have preferred it if there'd been enough amboyna left to make the top the same diameter as the collar that it sits on. C'est la vie.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 2, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Here's one potential top & finial.
> 
> The top is made from the remainder of the amboyna that went into the collar; the finial was sold under the name "Burmese blackwood". I would have preferred it if there'd been enough amboyna left to make the top the same diameter as the collar that it sits on. C'est la vie.
> 
> View attachment 98617


@duncsuss ,do you care for a gentle critique, I think you can take it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> @duncsuss ,do you care for a gentle critique, I think you can take it?


Sure -- I'd like to improve


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 3, 2016)

The blackwood finial is outstanding in shape but huge for the pc, the amboyna lid pc would look great sitting directly on the form,the upswept socket area is distracting to the continuity of your form. It is hard to combine amboyna with anything in a lid situation. I thinks blackwood in the entire lid would be cool,along with parking down the upsweep. Keep at it Duncan good job playing with form and lids .What's this I heard about you voting for Trump in the recent primary LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2016)

Cliff, as they say -- "no good deed goes unpunished", if you have the stamina for a couple of follow-up questions I want to make sure I understand ...

_The blackwood finial is outstanding in shape but huge for the pc_: too tall? too thick? both?

_the amboyna lid pc would look great sitting directly on the form_: with no collar at all around the opening, or a collar that is flush (or near to flush) with the top of the form?

_the upswept socket area is distracting to the continuity of your form_: got it

_It is hard to combine amboyna with anything in a lid situation_: I wouldn't have tried it if the collar had not been amboyna, do you think it simply doesn't work? or I shouldn't have used amboyna for the collar either?

I've played with the photo, shrinking the finial some and getting rid of the amboyna neck -- is this moving it in the right direction?

_What's this I heard about you voting for Trump in the recent primary_: Geeze Cliff, that's kicking below the belt


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2016)

Duncan, I actually scratched this out after I made my post Sunday, but since you hadn't asked for C&C I already felt bad for mentioning I didn't care for the choice of amboyna.  

I'm not trying to interpret Cliff's critique because as I said I actually drew this Sunday. I don't have a problem with the height of your finial but it probably could be a little shorter, but I just think it is too fat as is the cap. I also tried to blend it all and remove the out cropped lower part. This is the worst sketch in the history of mankind good look trying to figure out what I was trying to convey . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> you hadn't asked for C&C



Some habits are hard to break -- when I started this thread, I'd forgotten about the C & C forum. I'll try to remember for next time.

I think I see where you're headed with the sketch: 86 the out-turned collar, make the base of the finial "melt into" the lid without the indentation under the saucer, and make the finial thinner.

_edit: just remembered it's now possible to edit the title _

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Duncan, I actually scratched this out after I made my post Sunday, but since you hadn't asked for C&C I already felt bad for mentioning I didn't care for the choice of amboyna.
> 
> I'm not trying to interpret Cliff's critique because as I said I actually drew this Sunday. I don't have a problem with the height of your finial but it probably could be a little shorter, but I just think it is too fat as is the cap. I also tried to blend it all and remove the out cropped lower part. This is the worst sketch in the history of mankind good look trying to figure out what I was trying to convey . . .
> 
> View attachment 98638


Well said @Kevin


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 3, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Some habits are hard to break -- when I started this thread, I'd forgotten about the C & C forum. I'll try to remember for next time.
> 
> I think I see where you're headed with the sketch: 86 the out-turned collar, make the base of the finial "melt into" the lid without the indentation under the saucer, and make the finial thinner.
> 
> _edit: just remembered it's now possible to edit the title _


Will post tonight I am on road at show in cali


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> Will post tonight I am on road at show in cali


Thanks! Hope you have a successful show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Cliff, as they say -- "no good deed goes unpunished", if you have the stamina for a couple of follow-up questions I want to make sure I understand ...
> 
> _The blackwood finial is outstanding in shape but huge for the pc_: too tall? too thick? both?
> 
> ...


Sorry for late reply I was jammed. Here goes,
The finial portion is to fat,just imagine pulling the top end and stretching it out ,keeping the same form. Do not overlap lid at bottom.

No collar

No amboyna on lid itself=blackwood I bet you will be surprised

Kevin's picture was a great move in the right direction. Did I just say that?

The idea of you and Trump in same room amused me too much man. Had to do it lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

@woodintyuuu No worries Cliff, thanks for the feedback. I'll have to hunt around, I'm sure I've got a piece of blackwood that will make a 1" diameter lid someplace (but I'm not cutting up that fine piece of bw burl I got from Steve Smith for this experiment -- if there's a remnant after I use it for a real project, that's different )


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> @woodintyuuu No worries Cliff, thanks for the feedback. I'll have to hunt around, I'm sure I've got a piece of blackwood that will make a 1" diameter lid someplace (but I'm not cutting up that fine piece of bw burl I got from Steve Smith for this experiment -- if there's a remnant after I use it for a real project, that's different )


Take a pc of crap wood turn what you think in fact do several, no need to sand,spray black and play around with um till you like the result, I always say DON'T design with wood you can't afford to ruin! This process will totally be worth it @duncsuss when you try couple designs show um to us and the possess you worked thru to get there. Everyone will benefit from this here, design is not an accident waiting to happen..Also lastly, fearless culling of ideas is the only course to great design,and thus better and better work. Peace to ya man

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> DON'T design with wood you can't afford to ruin! ... design is not an accident waiting to happen.


I think I'll frame this and hang it on the wall where I can see it when I'm turning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

